# Northern Virginia Meetup?



## EricBrian (Apr 7, 2008)

I see there are a lot of people on TPF from the northern Virginia area. Was wondering if you folks want to get together for a photo safari of sorts in one of the wildlife refuges. 

Any interest?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Ajay (Apr 7, 2008)

How northern are we talking about??


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Ajay said:


> How northern are we talking about??



Hmmm... don't know if I thought about that. I think the thing to do is pick a place we would want to go to and who ever wants to make the trip is welcome.

We could probably even make the meeting somewhere in the middle of the state so that people from all around VA could show up. VA isn't 'that' big.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope, not big at all.  I'm fairly far southwest though and don't know how far I'd want to travel on my own.

I like the idea of going to a wildlife refuge.  Are there any in the middle of the state?

There was a thread on here a month or so ago with a few people from the Richmond area trying to get a meet-up.  I don't know if they ever did or not.  You might want to look that one up.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 7, 2008)

NOVA is part of DC.

I want to do to the Zoo this summer. I haven't been in forever.

The lighting group I'm a member of is going to do something at the coast guard base out that way this summer.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> NOVA is part of DC.




VI, with regard to this post, I don't understand what this comment means. Would you please explain? Thanks.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 7, 2008)

Manassas, Arlington, Ballston, PG county, Frederick co, DC, Montgomery co.; they're all like one big place. Everything is so close to each other.

Lynchburg is a little out there.

I have a friend that moved down in that area.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in Northern Va

Some fancy equipment you got there...

Are you a professional photographer?


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 8, 2008)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> I'm in Northern Va
> 
> Some fancy equipment you got there...
> 
> Are you a professional photographer?




So, does that mean you would be interested?

I have fancy equipment? Not really. Bunch of $100-something lenses. And, I definitely am not a pro photographer. Have a look at some of my photos. I still have a way to go to become good.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 9, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> So, does that mean you would be interested?
> 
> I have fancy equipment? Not really. Bunch of $100-something lenses. And, I definitely am not a pro photographer. Have a look at some of my photos. I still have a way to go to become good.


 
*I have fancy equipment? Not really.*

Uh......
you'll take $100 bucks for your 60mm 2.8?  Yeah, we should meet up for a shoot
:er:


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 11, 2008)

Im in the DC area.  I am always down to do a shoot.  I have been trying to plan a trip to the DC Zoo myself...


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 11, 2008)

3.14 said:


> Im in the DC area.  I am always down to do a shoot.  I have been trying to plan a trip to the DC Zoo myself...




Cool. I'd be up for the National Zoo, too.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 11, 2008)

I would meet up, but If I were to have an opinion, I would prefer a refuge.  I hate going downtown for anything, but I would.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 11, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Nope, not big at all.  I'm fairly far southwest though and don't know how far I'd want to travel on my own.
> 
> I like the idea of going to a wildlife refuge.  Are there any in the middle of the state?
> 
> There was a thread on here a month or so ago with a few people from the Richmond area trying to get a meet-up.  I don't know if they ever did or not.  You might want to look that one up.



AJAY -
Is this close to you?  Wondering what it would be like?

http://www.virginiasafaripark.com/geninfo.htm


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I would prefer a refuge, too, for a meet up.

When I go to the zoo, I will probably just post a message on this board short term.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are some in Va and MD

http://www.fws.gov/northeast/va.htm


http://www.fws.gov/northeast/md.htm

and the entire list:
http://www.fws.gov/northeast/offices.html


----------



## Ajay (Apr 11, 2008)

TCimages said:


> AJAY -
> Is this close to you? Wondering what it would be like?
> 
> http://www.virginiasafaripark.com/geninfo.htm


 

I didn't know they had a safari park!  I thought this place was 2 hours away from me but I just google mapped it and it's only about 45 minutes.  I had no idea!  I'm totally going to go one day in the next couple weeks.  Thanks for reminding me of that.  When I go I'll let you know what it was like.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 12, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I didn't know they had a safari park!  I thought this place was 2 hours away from me but I just google mapped it and it's only about 45 minutes.  I had no idea!  I'm totally going to go one day in the next couple weeks.  Thanks for reminding me of that.  When I go I'll let you know what it was like.



It's a little drive for me, but I think it would be cool.  I'm thinking about doing it in May.  If you go before then and it totally sux, let me know.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 12, 2008)

TCimages said:


> It's a little drive for me, but I think it would be cool. I'm thinking about doing it in May. If you go before then and it totally sux, let me know.


 

It looks like you have to drive your own car through so I'm wondering how hard it would be to stop and take photos if you are by yourself.  I wonder if they have areas that you can pull off to the side.  There is a wagon tour but I can't imagine that would be all that great - too bumpy for sharp photos.  I'm going to have to find someone that doesn't care about pictures to go with me I think.  There is always the Natural Bridge Zoo as well.  I've heard its pretty good and they have caverns there too.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 12, 2008)

I wont jack this thread any longer.  I'll send you a PM.


----------

